# love you always and forever



## lolhall (Jul 29, 2012)

Lady you were everything to me. I feel so lost without you my darling girl. You gave us so many years of fun and laughter, do you remember bog dan? Iv never laughed so much. Thankyou angel for coming into my life you saved me as I saved you. Thankyou for loving my kids they miss you so much lewis hasn't stopped crying. Oh Lady what am I going to do now. Thankyou for being my friend. Run free sweet girl I'll see you again one day until then be happy. Love you always xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

RIP Lady run free xx


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, but you are right - you will see her again. I firmly believe that. RIP Lady x


----------



## lolhall (Jul 29, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> So sorry for your loss, but you are right - you will see her again. I firmly believe that. RIP Lady x


Thanks. I believe it too I just don't know what to do till then. I lost my heart to her the first time I saw her it will always belong to her


----------



## Big bully (Aug 7, 2012)

(((((( hugs))))))


----------



## 1966 kerry (Jul 31, 2012)

R.I.P Lady, Im so sorry for your loss


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry to hear that you have lost her.

May your spirit run forever free in sunshine at the bridge Lady.


----------



## lolhall (Jul 29, 2012)

Morning Lady. I know your not here but iv said it to you every morning for 11 years and I can't stand not saying it to you. Hope you have a good day at the bridge chasing rabbits. Still love you babe xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## byronagetz (Sep 7, 2012)

i really love the title you use


----------



## lolhall (Jul 29, 2012)

byronagetz said:


> i really love the title you use


Thanks she was my best beautiful girl


----------



## MrsLen (Sep 3, 2012)

RIP Lady. I'm so sorry for your loss. My darling girl Molly went to the Bridge 8days ago and I am still a mess  but what I'm starting to realise is that they are never truly gone from us because love lives forever.

Lots of love and hugs to you.

xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your sadness. You had me wiping away tears, before I'd read the first 1/2 page. We've had so many mourning their dearly loved family members, of late. Virtual hugs to you all. I feel so badly that I can't do more.


----------



## MrsLen (Sep 3, 2012)

househens said:


> I'm so sorry for your sadness. You had me wiping away tears, before I'd read the first 1/2 page. We've had so many mourning their dearly loved family members, of late. Virtual hugs to you all. I feel so badly that I can't do more.


I can't speak for lolhall but for me it is so helpful and comforting just to come here and share how I feel and know that people understand. Everyone on here has helped me so much this past week just by being there.

x


----------



## lolhall (Jul 29, 2012)

MrsLen said:


> I can't speak for lolhall but for me it is so helpful and comforting just to come here and share how I feel and know that people understand. Everyone on here has helped me so much this past week just by being there.
> 
> x


Me too. I can't talk about it much at home as the kids are so upset and I don't want to make them worse so its good coming here and talking to likeminded people no matter what type of of pets they have they all know and feel the same love that I do for mine xxx


----------



## MrsLen (Sep 3, 2012)

Exactly. I can't really talk to anyone about it at the moment without crying my eyes out - sometimes it's easier to write things down like this.

We are all here for each other, we'll get through this together.

x


----------



## lolhall (Jul 29, 2012)

We will I came here this morning just to say morning to her x


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss - keep strong and hold onto those lovely memories.


----------



## lolhall (Jul 29, 2012)

Morning beautiful xxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww, i'm so sorry about Lady 

Run free beautiful girl xx


----------



## lolhall (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi baby girl. Scatering your ashes tomorow I'm scared of doing it cos I'm really having to say bye to you now. The kids aren't coming it would upset Alf too much I hope you understand. Were going to do it in our special picnic place do you remember when Rhys sat on them thistles? It was quiet funny! Still love you always and forever xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

